# Show me your carport run in / loafing sheds



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone using a carolina carport or other brand for a loafing shed or run in?

Would love to see some pics. 

What size and height did you go with?

Even your pictures with stalls in one would be cool too.


----------



## zandstrafarms (Feb 14, 2015)

Are you talking about those metal coveredd carports? I've seen one v lady use them as a combo hay storage closed off in the back with a door and horse shelter in front. She also had a gate so she could shut them in if needed. BUT, you need to cover insides 6ft up with hardwood boards or they can kick through it and slice their legs. Mine have kicked my wooden shelters plenty of times, so don't even take a risk on that one! 

Probably easy to install, but cost a bit more than all wood with metal roof. Unless you can buy a used one!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I use the tarp covered car shelters. Have for 5 plus years. Works great.

We use pallets for the back as they are free.


----------

